# I chipped my grinding wheel....



## mbellek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep. Never mind about the tool I just ruined... Luckily it was not one of the brand-new set I just bought.. I'm pretty sure I can re-grind the tool...

But what about the wheel? Will I have to replace it? It's an 8" wheel if that makes any difference.


----------



## hughbie (Oct 5, 2007)

YES!  replace it.  don't try to fix it, don't try to grind it down........if you don't and try running it, it could shatter and then you'll have tons more to worry about

replace it...........no other choice


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 5, 2007)

For safety sake, replace it as hughbie has mentioned.

-Peter-[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll trade you a couple of bloodwood blanks for it -- I can use it on a hand-turned grinder.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2007)

Replace the wheel PLEASE!

I nearly lost an eye when a wheel exploded.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't take the risk.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 6, 2007)

Just one more vote for the majority.  A chipped wheel is a potential bomb.  Please replace it.  

If you put it in the trash, take a hammer to it first to be sure no one else is tempted to use it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 6, 2007)

Melanie,
You should NOT use that broken grinder in a machine. I can use it in a hand powered grinder where there is no safety concern.
If you mail it to me, I'll send you some nice blanks you can use for your hairpins and such. I've got Bloodwood, Sapelle, Curly maple, black cherry, and lots of other woods you may like.
Gary


----------



## DFM (Oct 6, 2007)

You can make one of these:
http://www.kk.org/streetuse/archives/2006/08/ultimate_portable_knife_sharpe.php


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 6, 2007)

Nooooooooooo, you really don't know what else could be wrong with it now, balance is off and there could be cracks you don't even see, that thing could come flying off in a million pieces. I know it's a pain and more money to spend on yet another thing but safety has to come first. Sorry that it happened.


----------



## Russb (Oct 6, 2007)

I will agree with everyone else for reasons of safety. To check the wheel for further damage you can remove it, suspend it with a screwdrive through the hole and lightly rap it with another screwdriver handle. It should ring, if it or any wheel has a dull thud....it's cracked. This test should be done on any new wheel before installing.


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

extremely good point russ........very good!


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFM_
> <br />You can make one of these:
> http://www.kk.org/streetuse/archives/2006/08/ultimate_portable_knife_sharpe.php


Even with one of those you can get way too much speed; I could anyway -- put a 54/12 on it and rock 'n roll. Watch out. []


----------

